# Weaving - Reed Differences



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Today, I discovered that Schacht sells a "Variable Dent Reed." I'm wondering if you could use that reed on an Ashford Rigid Heddle loom?

I don't know what other manufacturer's offer, but say they have a reed with the same width, but with different dent sizes, would it work on any other loom? In other words, are reeds from different manufacturers interchangeable ... ever?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a Schacht variable dent reed for my 20" Flip and I use it frequently. Don't know if it would fit on another brand of loom. Ashford also makes variable dent reeds. Paradise Fibers is one online company that sells them.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Spooly said:


> I have a Schacht variable dent reed for my 20" Flip and I use it frequently. Don't know if it would fit on another brand of loom. Ashford also makes variable dent reeds. Paradise Fibers is one online company that sells them.


Oh-h-h-h! I didn't know that about Ashford. I've been on their site and The Woolery, but I hadn't seen that before; probably because I didn't know enough to look. I'll go have a look at Paradise Fibers. They seem to offer everything.

Thank you so much for this information. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Spooly said:


> I have a Schacht variable dent reed for my 20" Flip and I use it frequently. Don't know if it would fit on another brand of loom. Ashford also makes variable dent reeds. Paradise Fibers is one online company that sells them.


So, how do you use the variable dent heddle? I have seen them (I have an Ashford knitter's loom) but didn't know how it would be used, so have resisted buying one. At this time, I only have two heddles, a 7.5 & a 12. Since I am very interested in trying double weaving, I think I probably need to get another of the same size as one of my others, though I would like to have one in every size they have.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> So, how do you use the variable dent heddle? I have seen them (I have an Ashford knitter's loom) but didn't know how it would be used, so have resisted buying one. At this time, I only have two heddles, a 7.5 & a 12. Since I am very interested in trying double weaving, I think I probably need to get another of the same size as one of my others, though I would like to have one in every size they have.


Inquiring minds want to know.... Me to.. How do you use them.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

What I've seen on some of the ravelry groups is that the reed is set up to use various weight yarns in the appropriate dent parts of the reed. So, a bulky would go in the 5 dent part, etc. and the dent part can be changed to use a different pattern if desired. I don't have one, but saw a scarf made using one.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a link to a Schacht newsletter that explains it.

http://schachtspindle.com/the-variable-dent-reed-2/


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> Today, I discovered that Schacht sells a "Variable Dent Reed." I'm wondering if you could use that reed on an Ashford Rigid Heddle loom?


Ashford also has a variable dent reed. This pdf file lists the various dents you get for the various widths:

http://www.pacificwoolandfiber.com/new%20images/weaving%20accessories/Vari%20Dent%20Reed%20Contents%20by%20Loom%20size(3).pdf

You have to copy and paste the above in your browser. It does not work if you simply click it.

As you can see, I got this information from the site http://www.pacificwoolandfiber.com who sells them.


----------

